# Developer Tools - Package Maker



## Fisbane (Jul 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could help with this. I am trying to use package maker on MAC OS X 10.5. The problem I am having is the application will not open. When i double click on the icon I see the icon show up in dock for about a second and then go away. I think I have a old version of the Developer Tools so if there is somewhere else I can get a newer version please let me know.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The version that works with 10.5 will be on the 10.5 install DVD. Or you can get an account with ADC and download it for free.


----------

